

Startup School 2013 Speakers - goronbjorn
http://startupschool.org/speakers.html#2013

======
buss
I'm really excited to see Balaji (BSS) on the list. I didn't really know what
"scary smart" meant until I joined Counsyl and talked with him.

Fun anecdote: One of my first interactions with BSS was when I was driving him
and a friend shortly after I joined Counsyl. He was talking about future plans
for Counsyl and other great startup ideas with such enthusiasm, speed, and
depth that it took most of my mental energy just to listen to him talk. As
soon as I started to think of a response or a question, he had already brought
up and thoroughly explored a new idea. Twenty minutes later and my gas light
had been on for 10 miles without realizing it because I was so engrossed in
listening to him talk.

~~~
wavesounds
That sounds about right. The Startup Engineering course he taught on Coursera
was incredibly well researched and packed with information and he ran out of
time, he only got half way through everything he wanted to cover! The guy is a
great asset to the community I'm glad he's speaking.

~~~
RickyShaww
I agree. I really looking forward on what he will say. My notepad and pencil
is ready!

------
staunch
This is a great list of speakers. I think it'd also be amazing to add an
Office Hours session to the event, similar to how it was done at TC Disrupt in
the past. There's probably no better intro into how to think about a startup
than to see how YC does.

~~~
mrkmcknz
I can't speak for '12 but I know in '11 there was an Office Hours session
where PG and Harj 'grilled' some of the applicants to the winter batch. I
throughly enjoyed it.

Does anyone know if any of those who got up on stage actually made it into the
program?

------
seeingfurther
I feel like Evan's story is too early to tell? As a founder I'd love to hear
some of the ups and downs (lots-o-ups,) but if I was on their board or their
corporate counsel, I would be having a coronary right about now.

------
morgante
Of these, I'm definitely most interested in Chase Adam. It'll be very
interesting to hear the lessons from YC's first non-profit, particularly as
the winter round will likely include many more.

------
aashaykumar92
What an amazing lineup. The big selling point in attending this talk is the
sheer number of perspectives the audience will be fortunate to hear about, not
to mention in a more personalized setting than normal.

------
richoakley
There are usually 11 speakers at Startup School, so we can safely bet on
another 3 being added to this list soon. Already an amazing lineup, though!

------
unono
Larry Page, Elon Musk, Jeff Bezos, Vinod Khosla should've been speaking there,
get the YCers thinking big.

~~~
jlebron2
agreed!

